# The guy making the handle bars with the rino liner grips.



## wowzers (Feb 3, 2012)

A while back there was a guy on here selling handle bars he was making. Does anyone know if he is still making them? I need to get one for my 372 and I remember those looked pretty good.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 3, 2012)

As soon as he gets out of his easy chair, he'll answer ya


----------



## paccity (Feb 3, 2012)

he needs to be set up like me, i don't have to leave my barkolounger.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 3, 2012)

Ehh, I think he is must be out pickin his nose


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 3, 2012)

he's prolly got a headlamp on and a Dremel in his hand like some mad scientist, making a certain 38 super run even crazier than it already does (I ran that little ####er last week and I'm pretty sure it would hand my 460 it's ass)


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 4, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> he's prolly got a headlamp on and a Dremel in his hand like some mad scientist, making a certain 38 super run even crazier than it already does (I ran that little ####er last week and I'm pretty sure it would hand my 460 it's ass)



Correction, headlamp and Dolly 117! Hahahaha

Decided to hand cut a domed piston for it. 

Wowzers sent me a PM. . . Here's the skinny on the bars. My buddy Rod is buying all the dies and fixtures and wants to make the handles full time. He'll be sponsoring here once setup.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 4, 2012)

We've had one o'them Rhino liner handles on a fire crew MS-460 for two seasons now and its' held up real good.
That saw has been to fires all over Ca., Or., and Wa. and has felled some gnarly snags. 

I'd be interested to see how other guys are doing with theirs.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> We've had one o'them Rhino liner handles on a fire crew MS-460 for two seasons now and its' held up real good.
> That saw has been to fires all over Ca., Or., and Wa. and has felled some gnarly snags.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how other guys are doing with theirs.



I liked mine. The only thing I'd like to see on there is some sort of rubber grip coating like Stihl or Pro Safety uses. I got bad circulation in my hands.


----------



## walexa07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Anybody got any pics?

Thanks,

Waylan


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 4, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I liked mine. The only thing I'd like to see on there is some sort of rubber grip coating like Stihl or Pro Safety uses. I got bad circulation in my hands.



If you'd quit sitting on them so you can give yourself "the stranger", it wouldn't be a problem. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 4, 2012)

walexa07 said:


> Anybody got any pics?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Waylan


----------



## madhatte (Feb 4, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> He'll be sponsoring here once setup.



That's great news! I was afraid I'd flat missed out.


----------



## walexa07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, forestryworks!

Waylan


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 4, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Correction, headlamp and Dolly 117! Hahahaha
> 
> Decided to hand cut a domed piston for it.
> 
> Wowzers sent me a PM. . . Here's the skinny on the bars. My buddy Rod is buying all the dies and fixtures and wants to make the handles full time. He'll be sponsoring here once setup.



that thing's gonna be gnarly


----------



## Rounder (Feb 4, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Correction, headlamp and Dolly 117! Hahahaha
> 
> Decided to hand cut a domed piston for it.
> 
> Wowzers sent me a PM. . . Here's the skinny on the bars. My buddy Rod is buying all the dies and fixtures and wants to make the handles full time. He'll be sponsoring here once setup.



Would that be a Hellgate Canyon 117?


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 4, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Would that be a Hellgate Canyon 117?



Yesh it would be. :msp_thumbup:

You're awesome dude!


----------



## Rounder (Feb 4, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Yesh it would be. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> You're awesome dude!



Good deal, that came from a buddy who was the origanal owner. He took pretty good care of it.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 4, 2012)

You know, I still want one of those bent for my 7900. Also for anything else I have that doesn't have a full-wrap on it already.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 4, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Good deal, that came from a buddy who was the origanal owner. He took pretty good care of it.



Oh man! It's super clean! Jake was here when we took it down, I couldn't count how many times I exclaimed, "Damn this saw is clean!". LOL

I have a 310 for a buddy after this, then I want to investigate the 133. :drool:


----------



## Rounder (Feb 4, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Oh man! It's super clean! Jake was here when we took it down, I couldn't count how many times I exclaimed, "Damn this saw is clean!". LOL
> 
> I have a 310 for a buddy after this, then I want to investigate the 133. :drool:



The 133 still has factory machine markings on the piston.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 4, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> The 133 still has factory machine markings on the piston.



I know it's a tweed heavier than a more modern saw, but why didn't you keep it for a falling saw?

You not a Dolmar guy?


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 4, 2012)

Roma said:


> Yeah, the OE 7900 full wrap is sort of an odd duck.



John, if Rod is up to making 7900 handles, we may need your saw to model off of. Not many of those in these parts.


----------



## Rounder (Feb 5, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I know it's a tweed heavier than a more modern saw, but why didn't you keep it for a falling saw?
> 
> You not a Dolmar guy?



I really like the SD's, good layout. Vibes ain't my friend these days, so I stick with the modern stuff. And I REALLY like 660's. I know you'll get them purring - Sam


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 5, 2012)

*Wishful thinking post....*

Some repops of vintage chainsaw full-wraps would be cool too. Thinking large frame McCulloch and Homelite saws in particular, in additon to XL900 series Homelites and 82cc McCullochs.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 5, 2012)

madhatte said:


> You know, I still want one of those bent for my 7900. Also for anything else I have that doesn't have a full-wrap on it already.



I'll commit to buying a new full-wrap for my 7901 if he ends up making these.


----------



## paccity (Feb 5, 2012)

i'm in for a few. i think i just missed out when i joined here.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 5, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'll commit to buying a new full-wrap for my 7901 if he ends up making these.



Likewise, especially if it's any kind of motivation to get things rolling.


----------



## promac850 (Feb 5, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Some repops of vintage chainsaw full-wraps would be cool too. Thinking large frame McCulloch and Homelite saws in particular, in additon to XL900 series Homelites and 82cc McCullochs.



As Eccentric is speaking of this, I'll mention that I have a broken full wrap for an 82cc Mac... have yet to bring it to my welding instructor for repair, but hopefully I'll remember to do so this week.

If he (the guy making these new full wraps) wants to use it for a template after I get it welded back up, I'd be happy to send it over.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 5, 2012)

A little heads up fellas. Being as most of us are cheap bastards. . . Errr, I mean frugal  -- y'all need to know that Rod is interested in producing models that will generate the most sales.

We all like wheeling and dealing for stuff, and enjoy those good deals on saw parts.

If he decides to do limited runs, and one-off's, be ready to pay custom price.

It's the law of fabrication -- I know it well -- but some aren't aware.

Parts are always cheaper by volume, the more you buy, the cheaper stuff gets. Us guys that build stuff are subject to it, so then the customers we serve are subject as well.

Just saying this, trying to avoid any misconception that handles other than the ones he plans on making a lot of, will be the same price, or even close.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds fair to me.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 5, 2012)

Lessee, then... a bar doesn't exist at any price, or it exists at a price higher than a more common one? I daresay I'll pay a premium for a part that actually exists!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 5, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Lessee, then... a bar doesn't exist at any price, or it exists at a price higher than a more common one? I daresay I'll pay a premium for a part that actually exists!



Hahahaha

Just trying to avoid sticker shock yo.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bump. . .

Rod is mocking up 372's while he's waiting for chemical to come in for the handles.

He's got his fancy lappy for the shop, and handles waiting for coating.

I'm trying to get him to template 7900's right away. . . I'll keep working on him.

He's signed up here, but not quite ready to sponsor as his website isn't up yet.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 21, 2012)

forestryworks said:


>



Those full wraps look cool! I would like to have one too. Do they stand up well ?



Shane


----------



## k5alive (Apr 21, 2012)

It would be nice to have one on my 076


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 21, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Those full wraps look cool! I would like to have one too. Do they stand up well ?
> 
> 
> 
> Shane



Yes, they stand up very well. . . A buddies 046 got forgot close to a log being yarded out. The saw got rolled up under the tree.

The side support cracked just where the coating began to end, and the tank cracked at the lower mount -- but the handle was completely unaffected as far as bending or deforming. He still cut with it for a few more hours too, to finish out the day. That's a whole lot of smooshing force and really no significant damage.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 21, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Yes, they stand up very well. . . A buddies 046 got forgot close to a log being yarded out. The saw got rolled up under the tree.
> 
> The side support cracked just where the coating began to end, and the tank cracked at the lower mount -- but the handle was completely unaffected as far as bending or deforming. He still cut with it for a few more hours too, to finish out the day. That's a whole lot of smooshing force and really no significant damage.



Yeah, they sound like they are virtually indestructible!


Shane


----------



## redprospector (Apr 21, 2012)

forestryworks said:


>



Haha. I just saw this picture and it made me think of one of the old fella's (I used to call them old timers, but some how that just doesn't seem right now) that took it on himself to teach me enough to keep me alive.
He told me "Boy, God gave you opposing thumbs for a reason. Now get it on the other side of that handle where it can do some good". 

Andy


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 21, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Haha. I just saw this picture and it made me think of one of the old fella's (I used to call them old timers, but some how that just doesn't seem right now) that took it on himself to teach me enough to keep me alive.
> He told me "Boy, God gave you opposing thumbs for a reason. Now get it on the other side of that handle where it can do some good".
> 
> Andy



Yeah, not wrapping my thumb when falling is a bad habit I got into. I didn't realized it until I saw pics and videos of me. But, I'm workin' on it!


----------



## redprospector (Apr 21, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Yeah, not wrapping my thumb when falling is a bad habit I got into. I didn't realized it until I saw pics and videos of me. But, I'm workin' on it!



Oh, I still catch myself doing it once in a while. It just made me think of my old buddy, and that made me laugh.
I didn't mean to be pickin' on ya, but somebody's got to do it. 

Andy


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 21, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Oh, I still catch myself doing it once in a while. It just made me think of my old buddy, and that made me laugh.
> I didn't mean to be pickin' on ya, but somebody's got to do it.
> 
> Andy



No harm, no foul, Andy. I'm thick skinned, baked by that Far West Texas sun :hmm3grin2orange:

If no one teased anyone now and again, life would be kinda boring, lol. Wouldn't be nothin' to laugh at.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> No harm, no foul, Andy. I'm thick skinned, baked by that Far West Texas sun :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> If no one teased anyone now and again, life would be kinda boring, lol. Wouldn't be nothin' to laugh at.



At least around here it's mostly good natured. Unlike another site I was reading today...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 21, 2012)

forestryworks said:


>




This is a pretty famous set of handle bars . I don't know how hot out it was when Jameison was using them but I've run them in 30 below so far and they are great . The texturing is nice and tight . His pics are alot nicer than mine !!!!


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 21, 2012)

The only time I ever got cut was with a 460 Stihl / factory wrap hb .
Reason I got cut , didn't have my thumb wrapped around the hb . 
My forearm/ elbow tripped the chain brake is why it didn't do ALOT worse damage .


----------



## wowzers (Apr 22, 2012)

Mark me down for a 372 please.


----------



## bert0168 (Apr 23, 2012)

So what is the full list of saws he's going to make these for?




FWIW, I'd be interested in one for a MS362


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 24, 2012)

bert0168 said:


> So what is the full list of saws he's going to make these for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, eventually a whole bunch of saws. . . But for now: 044/460, 066/660, 372.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 25, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well, eventually a whole bunch of saws. . . But for now: 044/460, 066/660, 372.



When you get a chance PM me with info on the 660 handles and I'll get a check headed that way. If he'd prefer Pay-Pal that's okay, too.


----------



## wowzers (May 12, 2012)

Any word on when he will be up and ready.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 12, 2012)

Ya . We need Info . And Pictures . And a Name . They Gotta have a:msp_thumbsup: name !!!!!!


----------



## Metals406 (May 13, 2012)

Very close now. . . Had a setback with a bad batch of chemical. Now it's hurry up and wait for new chemical to come in. Rod got a big batch of Stihl's made, they just need coating.

In the interim, he's templating for the 372.


----------



## wowzers (Sep 8, 2012)

You guy got an ETA on the 372 bars?


----------



## madhatte (Sep 9, 2012)

Ditto the Dolmars?

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 9, 2012)

wowzers said:


> You guy got an ETA on the 372 bars?



Probably September. . . Rod almost has the squish die put together. The first ones were made of mild steel, and they don't hold up to hundreds of cycles. The new ones are being made of harder steel. He'll be gone most of October on a mission trip to Papua New Guinea as well, so he's spent most of this month preparing for that. 



madhatte said:


> Ditto the Dolmars?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express



Nate, the 372 gets done up first, then the 390, then he'll look at the Dolmar stuff. He's got my 372 to template on, and Sawgarage from here sent in his 385 to template the 385/390's on.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 9, 2012)

I spent 5-6 hours on a 066 with a Weber handle on it the other day, falling timber on a private sale.

I liked it, it really transitions well in the hands. Had to cut really low stumps, but not too difficult with a longer bar.


----------



## Freakingstang (Sep 9, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Probably September. . . Rod almost has the squish die put together. The first ones were made of mild steel, and they don't hold up to hundreds of cycles. The new ones are being made of harder steel. He'll be gone most of October on a mission trip to Papua New Guinea as well, so he's spent most of this month preparing for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate, the 372 gets done up first, then the 390, then he'll look at the Dolmar stuff. He's got my 372 to template on, and Sawgarage from here sent in his 385 to template the 385/390's on.



Do you need a 7900 to use for fabrication? I'll give mine up a month or so if you need one


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 9, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> Do you need a 7900 to use for fabrication? I'll give mine up a month or so if you need one



Could be? If so, it would be late this year or early 2013. I'll ask Rod what his plans are after the Husky stuff.


----------



## wowzers (Mar 21, 2013)

Did the 372's ever come to fruition? Not seeing much on his site.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 24, 2013)

Haywire said:


> Yeah, the OE 7900 full wrap is sort of an odd duck.



Anybody ever tell you that you have a talent for understatement?


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 24, 2013)

wowzers said:


> Did the 372's ever come to fruition? Not seeing much on his site.



Last I heard, he wasn't planning on making anymore for a while, and was pursuing other stuff. 

I haven't talked to him fer a bit -- I'll ask him what's up, or have him post something on his site.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Mar 24, 2013)

A 372 would be nice. The saws need some lovin this summer!


----------

